# overnight parking at pleasure lands southport



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi
can anyone tell me if you can overnight at the pleasurelands car park still
we are going to watch the hollies at southport theatre on sat and it would be ideal if this option is still there
cheers
frank


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes you can still stay there I think the phone no is in the rally list.

Peter.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

barbara 07711502368
she's on site most of the time ,winnibago parked on right thro gates.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes phone number as above best to ring and book as its cheaper. If you just turn up they put the price up :roll: :roll: mention when booking that your a member of MHF



Jacquie


----------

